# Double S Work Saddles??



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

"Wood reinforced fiberglass tree." I would run the other way. My barrel saddle has a fiberglass tree and it's gone mushy up by the stirrup bars, so it's pretty much unrideable now. I wouldn't trust a fiberglass tree on a true working saddle.

Have you looked at Corriente saddles? Good saddles at a good price and semi-customizable.

www.corrientesaddleco.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I picked up on that wooden reinforced fiberglass tree. I'd love to see one. Saddle is too cheap. Don't mistake that to mean inexpensive or quite reasonable. It means Junk.


----------



## nfrwb (Jan 15, 2015)

*Corriente*

Check out Corriente saddles as they are very good saddle for the money.
The Sale Barn


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> "Wood reinforced fiberglass tree." I would run the other way. My barrel saddle has a fiberglass tree and it's gone mushy up by the stirrup bars, so it's pretty much unrideable now. I wouldn't trust a fiberglass tree on a true working saddle.


That is my experience, too. I only use the one I have to sack out young horses. It IS super light for putting on and taking off multiple times. And, I don't care if it gets beat up a bit.

The bars on mine have seemed to spread over the years, too. I don't even use it for the initial tightening of the cinch anymore.


----------

